# Smell on pancovers



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

How do i get smell off of my new pan covers???


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of smell are you refering to?


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

I got them from a local trapping store and they got a kinda lure smell.


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is to leave em outside for a very long time to air out. Either taht or get a new pan cover u can use almost anything. I use those paper cupcake holders/ coffee filters. They work great.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

I use old window screen for my covers this works great and is light weight and water won't hurt them.

Scott
"ILL Trapper"


----------

